# new room



## Ruffy (Oct 18, 2011)

this room is 4.5' x 8' x8' hi. 2 -600w hps, sunsystem harvest master pro & a 250w cooltube.
then in veg i have 2 -2'-4 bulb t5s & a 4'- 4 bulb t5. room is 1.5' x 6' x 8'hi.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 19, 2011)

i had it put in. also runs my hot tub. then i changed the room and now the panel is in the flower side. lol 
the cat wouldnt come out! lol  friker


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 19, 2011)

sweet setup


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 20, 2011)

Too bland..needs some *COLOR*! JK, room looks nice and clean. Now it's time for the fun part


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 30, 2011)

room is done! need my paperwork now, hopefully 2 weeks. with no fan sucking threw lights room was 92degs. with all air cooled light running, 78 degs (26), but my humidity is 20-40% how can i keep it in the safe zone? im trying to work out the probs b4 i get running. havin a small heater running in my colder veg room might stabilize the area?
i have 2- 600 air cooled & a 250 hps non cooled. in veg room  i have 2 2ft 4 bulb t5 ho


----------



## engneer (Nov 30, 2011)

Gonna be fun to watch you grow in there.  You got a nice clean setup and nice space.  Do you know what strains are up first?


----------



## Ruffy (Dec 1, 2011)

snowdawg x querkle, pree 98 bubba bx, trainwreck, royal purple kush, i think, the last might change.....


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds like some great strains and a very nice setup!  I'll tag along aswell!


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice setup!


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 17, 2012)

well things are under way:watchplant:  i have the babies going, the pre 98, querkle x snowdawg, a mystery plant & trainwreck. im dialing things in so a couple small issues but they will work out. i started with 1 2' 4 bulb hot5, then 2 of them. once the first round got going,  started some purple berry bx & some double sour kush ( these are under 1 t5)
the pre 98 & others are under a 250 w mh. i have 2 seperate temp controlled rooms that im trying to dial in. so temps, rh, & venting are hard to figure out untill i get the flower room going. my rooms arent big enough for ac. dehumidifiers & fans and me. so ill see what happens in a month when i flip first round. till then heres the room


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 17, 2012)

That looks great Ruffy. Nice set up.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 17, 2012)

Good looking setup. Girls are real pretty


----------

